# Anyone using Victory Vap V1 Target Arrows?



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

One of the archers in my club is using them - barebow. I'm very impressed with them. I thought they were the same i.d. as A/C/E's but they are even smaller. For the $, I think they are a "best buy" in arrows right now. His shoot fantastic.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I use them for my outdoor arrows and have only great things to say about them. I usually even use them for half of the indoor season as well, because they are so hard to give up. I'm of the mind that the only better arrows out there are going to be the X10 (obviously) or CX Nano and you're going to spend double what the VAPs are to get those.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mmmm, I'd put the A/C/E and Nano SST ahead of the VAP's still. But not by much, and only because I suspect the spine tolerances on the A/C/E and SST's will be better. However, I haven't put my buddy's VAP's on a spine tester either, so I don't know. 

In some spine sizes, the SST's have better spec's (diameter and weight) but in others, the VAP's are ahead. If an archer needs a 600 spine arrow and can live with a 30.5" shaft length, the VAP's are darn hard to beat. 

If they are as consistent in spine as A/C/E's and SST's, then yea, they will be a great arrow for sure. Only downside is they are parallel and not tapered, which for a finger shooter makes them a little less forgiving.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Well I just switched from compound to Oly recurve about a month ago. 
All my equipment is capable of being more accurate that I am...lol
Just ordered a dozen Vaps this morning.

Wow... very humbling from shooting 300's at 18m to 240's.
Form form form.

Thanks for the input.

Nick


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Wow... very humbling from shooting 300's at 18m to 240's.


None of us shoot recurve because we are trying to show off.  LOL. 

Yes, humbling it is, but it is in proportion to the satisfaction you get when you do shoot well. You will find that out.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Yes, humbling it is, but it is in proportion to the satisfaction you get when you do shoot well. You will find that out.


Looking forward to that.:wink:

Was getting tired of the compound thing.
My 7 yr old grandson started shooting a recurve so I figured I would too.
He really only shoots with me so it's a great time for the both of us.

Nick


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been shooting the VAP V6s for the past couple years for 3D, field, and outdoor target. Thus far I'm very impressed with them.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I have shot VAP's for 2 years now and have only good things to say about them.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

I had no issues with them, had to change spine and decided on npx only because where i got the vaps were no longer available. now that i am a more consistent shot i would be curious to see how they would stack up against the nannos.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, I am jumping into the ILF world with both feet for my next barebow. Going to need new arrows. $300 for a dozen ACE's right now is out of the question. I am figuring I am going to destroy a bunch of arrows as I learn how an ILF rig works compared to all wood bows.

So these VAP V1's and V6's who makes them? I was looking at the Victory Archery website, and they don't have anything like this (by name). Have they been renamed or is it a different company.

My goal is to get everything set up to drive my point on from 60m to 45m.

Pete


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

They are Victory arrows Pete.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Look under Victory Target arrows


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

What does V1 or V6 mean?


----------



## Stick & String (Feb 1, 2003)

V for Victory  It refers to their V1, V3, V6 models based on respective straightness and weight tolerances, i.e.: +/- .001, .003, .006". Here is the web link for all the specs., based on spines weights available. The VAP's were listed under the "carbon arrows" heading, listed in both target and hunting.

http://www.victoryarchery.com/vap_target


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am using V1's for FITA field barebow. They are very light. My point on went from 35 to 50 meters when I changed from Cartel Olympians. I have a long draw so I am using the half out inserts and screw in points to get some extra length. I also shoot with the Top Hat points but I am pulling back to the rest wire. A little too much expansion and I am off the wire.

The only issue I have is that the Top Hat points pull out very easily. I was losing a couple ever practice session at my field range. I finally had to permanently glue them in with AAE Max Impact insert cement. The folks at my local store use the VAP's also and have the same issue with points pulling out.


----------



## Stick & String (Feb 1, 2003)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I am using the half out inserts and screw in points to get some extra length.


What half-out inserts are you using? Do they match the arrow diameter when glued in so they easily pull out of the targets? I don't like to use glue in points in case I want to add or lower the point weight for tuning.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I just happen to have a picture that I took for another discussion on these arrows. The half out inserts are from Victory and are made for these arrows. They are pricey at $34.99, but that is not a whole lot more than Top Hat points. The two arrows on the bottom have the Top Hat points.


----------



## ceallred (Nov 25, 2012)

switched from medallion xr to vap v6 because I wanted something lighter and skinnier. I couldn't be more pleased..... V6 still out shoots me, so no need for the v3 or 1

No issue with the top hat points that came with mine. They have stayed in using blue hot melt for a thousand arrows.


----------



## Boaredwolf (Feb 18, 2015)

I shoot victory V1s for my FSLR set up, and was very impressed. They grouped nicely, tuned easily, and were a controllable arrow for indoors, even though they were on the smaller end. Victory discontinued the top hat tips just as I ordered them, so I had to wait three weeks for my points from victory. Excellent arrows for the price.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I ordered my Top Hats today from Lancaster.
Top Hat makes them for Victory.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/victory-vap-stainless-steel-target-point-small.html


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I use the V6 for Barebow, they shoot better than I do. Some people can get away with shooting these with light points but I find they need at least 100gr to shoot well for me.

-Grant


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

grantmac said:


> I use the V6 for Barebow, they shoot better than I do. Some people can get away with shooting these with light points but I find they need at least 100gr to shoot well for me.
> 
> -Grant


I've shot right down to 60gr points Grant, they were stable enough at that.


----------



## Green Ring (Aug 13, 2012)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I just happen to have a picture that I took for another discussion on these arrows. The half out inserts are from Victory and are made for these arrows. They are pricey at $34.99, but that is not a whole lot more than Top Hat points. The two arrows on the bottom have the Top Hat points.


Hank, what's the length of the Top Hat point (portion beyond the carbon)? Is it the 100-120 grain break-off?

Thanks!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> I've shot right down to 60gr points Grant, they were stable enough at that.


I've shot them down to 68gr, they just grouped better with more.

-Grant


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Green Ring said:


> Hank, what's the length of the Top Hat point (portion beyond the carbon)? Is it the 100-120 grain break-off?
> 
> Thanks!


110 grain breakoff (90-100-110). The point is 13/16 of an inch beyond the carbon.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have the V1's in hand.
Look good, weight is in spec or better actually.
I inserted the pin bushing using the plastic bag trick.
Need to cut 1/2" off the arrow, top hat points are rather long.
The inside diameter at the front of arrow matches the OD of the top hat points.
Slipping in the tips in the shafts does not allow the air in shaft to escape.
Push in tip and the air will push it out 1/4" or so.
Never have seen that before.

Nick


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm getting ready to get some VAP's...what is the difference between VAP and VAP "Target"....they seem to have the same specs. I was going to get some from South Shore but it seems they just have the standard VAP shafts.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Vap target go up to 1000 spine


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

So it's nothing like better batching/consistency with spine, weight etc?


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> I'm getting ready to get some VAP's...what is the difference between VAP and VAP "Target"....they seem to have the same specs. I was going to get some from South Shore but it seems they just have the standard VAP shafts.


The only difference between them is where they are listed on the website.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Fury90flier said:


> So it's nothing like better batching/consistency with spine, weight etc?


Not that I can see on their site.
Just have different range of spine.
Perhaps color too if I remember right.

Nick


----------



## Stick & String (Feb 1, 2003)

Nick1959 have the V1's in hand.Look good said:


> Must be an air tight fit. Maybe try gluing in the tips before installing the nocks.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

looks like I'll be ordering some VAP's this weekend...

how is the durability on the VAP's compared to say Carbon One's?


----------

